# Sammy Sosa's Suspension Reduced 1 game to 7



## Msguy (May 23, 2003)

C'mon Major League Baseball Cut Sosa some slack. He made 1 mistake and has said that he was sorry. Every other Bat he had and the ones that he had in the Hall of Fame were all Clean. They even Cut one of his bats that was in the "Hall" Up to prove that there was no cork in it. Give this man a break. He's been great for baseball and there is nothing more to his 500 plus homeruns than PURE POWER. HE's Hit more home runs year after year on a Consistent basis than any other man ever to play the game. I Think his sentence should have ATLEAST been Cut in ½ to 4 games.


----------



## Steve Mehs (Mar 21, 2002)

I don't follow baseball, but I think the ruling should stand, a rule was broken, and punishment was applied. In Nascar Winston Cup, last year Dale Jarret's car failed post race inspection because the rear (maybe front?) of the car was 1/4 of an inch too low. He was punished by removal of points from that race and I don't remember if there was a fine or not. My point is all sports have their rules and punishment should be and is made accordingly.


----------



## Jacob S (Apr 14, 2002)

Maybe they did cut him a break because of good behavior?


----------



## Msguy (May 23, 2003)

he's done a whole lot better than just good behavior. he's been very cooperative and letting them cut up one of his hall of fame bats to prove he's not done this before is beyond good behavior. it's proof that he's been clean. the man made one (1) mistake not 76 or 77 of the bats that they have examined that were his that were clean.


----------



## djlong (Jul 8, 2002)

He broke the rule, he's paying the price. If nothing like this ever happens again to him, it'll be nothing more than a footnote.


----------



## Bogy (Mar 23, 2002)

How stupid would you have to be to keep more than one corked bat in your possession at a time? Others have been suspended 10 games for this offense. They were also "only caught once." He broke the rules, now its time to stop being a crybaby for getting caught.


----------



## John Corn (Mar 21, 2002)

I don't buy Sammy's story for one second... and I'm NOT a Sosa hater by any means. 

The way I see it, you are just as likely to be struck by lightening as to "mistakenly" use a corked bat that just happens to shatter the very first (and only) time you use it. 

That the league didn't find any other corked bats means nothing. The only way to prove it's corked in the first place is if/when the bat shatters... and once that happens you're guilty. Therefore, you've got to be a blithering idiot to have more than one corked bat lying around (in the event you do get busted). 

Hence, I agree with most folks that the league dropped the ball... even if it was only 1 game less. Sammy should have just kept his mouth shut, taken the 8-game suspension and moved on. Instead, he left the door open for further criticism from the media/fans alike.


----------

